# show money? up to howmuch? help!



## nimgaradarz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, im from philippines, just want to inquire if u have any idea how much would a two wk visit in sydney would cost. Il be living with my brother so hotel acommodation is not needed. Im just wondring how much is required to present on my bnk acnt. Tnx


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

I suggest $100 per day if you already have your accommodation sorted....

But - depends on what you will be doing....perhaps you could write a short travel itinerary to go with your tourist visa....
e.g. Fly to Sydney, visit brother at (Address)(Dates), sightseeing, visit sister in law at (Address)(Dates), sightseeing, fly back to Manila


----------



## nimgaradarz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope il pass the interview at the embassy.. Will search for the usual questions that they may ask. Thanks again for the info.. I wil start saving now! Hew!


----------

